

Show HN: A simple memory bandwidth benchmark for Android - codedivine
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.codedivine.rgbenchbw

======
codedivine
It is a simple memory bandwidth benchmark application for Android. Simply
install, press "Run" and it will give you a score for achievable memory
bandwidth.

Alternately, you can try out various settings such as number of threads. You
can also run the "Misc" tests which are a variation of the STREAM benchmarks.
The "Simple" simply tests the memcpy performance.

edit: Some scores. 1.25 GB/s on Samsung Hummingbird processor. 1.8GB/s on the
previous-gen dual-core Snapdragon.

